# My best Strawberry milkshake recipe



## KZOR (10/11/16)

Since today I am officially no longer a vendor so will be sharing some more of my recipes as time goes by.
There are so many of these recipes out and I have tried and made many.
Finally made one I was really happy with and could use in my rotation. Smells divine. 
Remember taste is subjective so don't be too critical.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 4 | Thanks 4


----------



## AhVape (10/11/16)

Does this mean you no longer selling your juice? 
Also, how did I miss this


----------



## KZOR (10/11/16)

AhVape said:


> Does this mean you no longer selling your juice?



Will still mix and share the recipe whenever I come up with something descent.
Not everyone has the money to buy juice and it's them I am trying to help with good DIY recipes.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3 | Thanks 2


----------



## AhVape (11/11/16)

Time to give into the DIY bug then i suppose


----------



## Kelly-lee (11/11/16)

Hi KZOR

I have been making my own juice for awhile now and I would like to start selling....how do I start?? Is there any test my juice must go through before I can sell , Ive been trying to get feedback but sofar no one could help.


----------



## KZOR (11/11/16)

If you were planning to sell through vendors then most of them require that the juices be made in a lab of sorts. They only prefer to sell juices made from ingredients supplied by certain retailers to guarantee quality and consistency.
Get few samples ready and distribute to vendors in the vicinity. Ifthey like the product and price then they might show interest.
Other option is the word-of-mouth route. 
GL


----------



## Kelly-lee (11/11/16)

Thanks for the quick response


----------



## Tockit (11/11/16)

Ok so where do i get my Goblin from now???? LOL.


----------



## Naz (11/11/16)

Hi Kzor
I have made two of your juice recipes and they are awesome! I really like the fruit punch in particular. 
I have been trying to make something similar to a local juice called Reaper but for the life of me I just can't seem to nail it. I have close to 100 concentrates from blkvapour but I still can't come right. 
I figured since you have so much experience in Diy perhaps you might have some suggestions?
I know there is an unwritten rule about these things but considering how much I vape I can't afford to buy juice!


----------



## KZOR (11/11/16)

@Naz .....If I go by their description I would try the following :

TFA Sour 0.5%
TFA Strawberry ripe 4%
TFA Cotton Candy 1.5%
TFA Super sweet 0.5%
TFA Sweet cream 2%
FlavourArt White peach 3%
TFA Graham cracker 1.5%


----------

